
OpenPose: Real-time multi-person keypoint detection library for body estimation - Memosyne
https://github.com/CMU-Perceptual-Computing-Lab/openpose
======
ris
Warning: funny license: [https://github.com/CMU-Perceptual-Computing-
Lab/openpose/blo...](https://github.com/CMU-Perceptual-Computing-
Lab/openpose/blob/master/LICENSE)

~~~
danbmil99
I was considering open pose for a project until I reviewed the license.

And by the way, why doesn't github make the license available in Mobile mode?
It's the first thing I look at when considering an ostensibly open source
project

~~~
speedgoose
To be fair, Github doesn't make much available on mobile. Not even a full
readme. It's a shame their mobile website is so useless.

------
microcolonel
Wow, the output is amazingly stable. I often wonder how much better these
amazing single-perspective single-frame methods could be if extended with
multiple perspectives, and continuous information (especially alternating-
perspective continuous), and it seems like the answer is "now you can find
out!". :+ )

P.S. it is so lovely that there is an OpenCL backend as well. So many of these
great methods only have CUDA available.

------
dang
Related thread from 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16307481](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16307481)

------
cs702
How does the latest version compare with VideoPose3d
([https://github.com/facebookresearch/VideoPose3D](https://github.com/facebookresearch/VideoPose3D))?

------
icelancer
Alternative to consider, not open source, but then again neither is OpenPose
with their absurd license and restrictions:

[https://wrnch.ai/faq/](https://wrnch.ai/faq/)

------
marstall
This is one of those technologies that will on balance be used for evil
(despite some doubtlessly positive uses), isn't it?

